# GFCI requirement in the kitchen



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello,
I have a question regarding a kitchen GFCI. I know that NEC codes in California under 2005 NEC states that you require GFCI no more then 24 inches of wall space and if you have dedicated spaces for ranges or sinks outlet within 24 inches or outlet not required if 12 inches or 18 inches from the space to wall, but I have a customer requested to put an outlet for a range located 4' from wall. Not really sure if can be done. Anyone know a solution?
Thank you.
Martin


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

martinkulik said:


> Hello,
> but I have a customer requested to put an outlet for a range located 4' from wall. Not really sure if can be done. Anyone know a solution?
> Thank you.
> Martin


So they want a range recep in a floor box? What do they want that for? Will it be right in the middle of their kitchen?


----------



## martinkulik (Jan 9, 2009)

*REply*

Well,
It is one of those awkward spaces that the range is actually 4' away from the wall and it cannot be closer, because of angle and way of cabinets, but they want to have the outlet on the wall of the counter.


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry MartinK I am just trying to make sure I got this straight. Is it the receptacle for the range that they need 4' off the wall, or is it a receptacle near the range they want?


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't understand either. 4 foot off the wall-- is there a dead space behind the range? The outlet for the range can be anywhere as long as it is secured and protected from damage.

Are you asking about the required 120 volt kitchen receptacles?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I tried to cipher it myself, but the reference to the California Code made me think it's written in Californese.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

If it's dead space behind the range just put a surface mounted range outlet on the floor. Keep in mind that this is the disconnect and must be accessible through the drawer on the range

disclaimer: above post is based on my interpretation of the original post,


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Do you have a picture of this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Do you have a picture of this?


 
Yes, pix would be nice........


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok i live and work in Cali and i dont get the picture 
First your were asking about wall GFCI outlets and 
somehow now its a Range outlet? Not aware of any
"range" proximity codes. If you have a dead space and 
I assume you need to protect your cable so 
put it in some Flex and u can fish it later after the Kitchen 
is built?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

if the range is in an ISLAnd, yes you can like cista said. your island will also have to have a GFCI according to code, assuming your range is gas. just do what cista said..protect it. rebuild the service and use rigid and explosion proof on everything


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

redbeard43 said:


> just do what cista said..protect it. rebuild the service and use rigid and explosion proof on everything


lol. Oh, yeah and don't forget the Enviromental Impact Statement on everything being as its California and all......


----------

